# What is your proficiency in speaking FusHa?



## Abu Fahm

كنت انوي ان اسأل منذ فترة، اعضاء المنتدة الكرام الذين متحدّثون العربية كلغة الأم بذات، لو كانوا يستطيعون ان يتكلّم العربية الفصيحة بتطبيق كل قواعد اللغة بما فيها العراب المناسبة في اواخر كلمات الجملة، اي محادثة بالفصحى بدون اي تبسيط. اسألكم هذا لان كلما اتابع برامج عربية الاحظ إنّ مذيعون دائما يتحدّثون بصورة مصطنعة. ندرامَا ارأَى إنّهم يحسنين في الكلام بطريقة طبيعية.
بما إنّكم تحبو اللغة و بتالي تعتبرو الناس المثَاقفة من اللازم أن تكونو الناس مثالي من حيث اللغة، فلو لا انتم تقدرو على ذلك لئلا الجمهور البسطاء طبعا.


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا استطيع أن أقول إن كانت لغتي الفصحى جيدة وطبيعية أم لا، ولكنها بالتأكيد أفضل من الكثير من المذيعين في التلفاز (خصوصا في قنوات مثل الأم بي سي وفوكس موفيس-فوكس سيريس)، ولكن بعض المذيعين لغتهم جيدة خصوصا في قنوات مثل الجزيرة، ومعظم رجال الدين لغتهم جيدة.على أية حال أنا أحاول قدر الإمكان


----------



## Qatari

abu fahm said:


> كنت انوي ان اسأل منذ فترة، اعضاء المنتدة الكرام الذين يتحدّثون العربية كلغة الأم بذات، لو كانوا يستطيعون ان يتكلّم العربية الفصيحة بتطبيق كل قواعد اللغة بما فيها الإعراب ، اي محادثة بالفصحى بدون اي تبسيط. اسألكم هذا لان كلما اتابع برامج عربية الاحظ إنّ المذيعون دائما يتحدّثون بصورة مصطنعة. نادراً ارأَى إنّهم يحسنون الكلام .
> بما إنّكم تحبوا اللغة و بتالي تعتبرو ا من الطبقة المثقفة ، من الضروري أن تكونوا أن تتقنوا اللغة العربية الفصحى، فلو لا تستطيعوا على ذلك لا تلوموا العامة على عدم أتقان اللغة العربية .


 
ليس من السهل  في هذا الوقت أن تجد شخص ملم إلمام كامل بكل قواعد اللغة العربية الفصحى

تم تصحيح الموضوع


----------



## Mahaodeh

أظن أنها كانت صعبة منذ فترة طويلة جدا، أذكر إنني قرأت مرة عن رجل دخل على أحد خلفاء بني أمية وأزعجه بلغته السيئة. قبل الإسلام كانت جيدة عند الأعراب وبعض أهل المدن إلا أنه يبدو إن الأمر ساء إلى درجة  أن الأعراب في هذه الأيام لا يتحدثون الفصحى!​


----------



## إسكندراني

أقدر على الحديث بفصحى مبسّطة والكتابة بفصحى شبه كاملة، كما هو حال من تثقّف في البلاد العربيّة غالباً. وسبب ما تراه في الفضائيات هو مزدوج؛
أوّلاً ليس من السهل إعراب أواخر الكلمات ولا إظهار كلّ ما تفتقره لهجة المتكلّم عند العامّة لأنّهم لم يعتادوا الحديث بها مسرعين، ففي العادة يسمعونها ويقرؤوا بها النصوص ولكن لا تستخدم مثلا للرد على الأسئلة ولا التعمّق في الحديث اليومي
وثانياً القنوات والبرامج الترفيهية عموما لا تشترط جودة اللغة العربية عند التعيين فوق المظهر وطرافة الأسلوب مثلاً، ربّما لأنّهم يريدون جوّاً ((طبيعيّاً)) أو ربّما إستخفافاً بأهمّيّة الفصحى. وينتج ذلك إلى أنّ القنوات الترفيهية لن يفهمها الجميع؛ فأنا لا أفهم الخليجيين على هذه القنوات ولا المغاربة يفهمونني.
لكن إذا نظرنا للقنوات الّتي تضع الفصحى ضمن أولويّاتها - وفي مقدّمتهما قنوات الجزيرة وقناة روسيا اليوم والإخباريات الأخرى والحوار وإقرأ وكل القنوات العلمية وغيرهم كثير.. نجد الفصحى عندهم عفوية وواضحة للجميع.
فمهما كان وضع العامّة الجميع لن يتقبّل إلّا أن يتضمّن تدريب المذيعين  إحسان العربيّة الفصحى.


----------



## WadiH

أنا أتقن الفصحى بالشكل الذي أحتاجه
ولا أتكلف بتحريك أواخر الكلمات جميعها وكأنني أقرأ من مصحف وإنما أحرك ما يتيسر لي بشكل غير إرادي
ولكن من النادر جداً أن يضطرني الحال إلى ذلك لأنه
يندر أن يتحدث أحد بالفصحى بنسبة 100% ولا باللهجة المحلية بنسبة 100% بل يجد المرء نفسه في مكان ما بين هذين القطبين حسبما تتطلبه الحال
ولا أخفيك سراً أنني لا أحب الفصحى المعاصرة كثيراً (فصحى الجرائد) وأشعر أحياناً بأنها لغة غير عربية أو أقل عروبة من لهجتي المحلية نظراً لاستشراء التعابير والتراكيب الغربية فيها مما يفقدها بلاغة 
الفصحى القديمة وجمالها
طبعاً هذا ليس استنقاصاً من تلك اللغات الغربية ولا من تلك التراكيب بل هي لغات جميلة بحد ذاتها


----------



## Abu Fahm

شكرا على كل هذه التعليقات المفيدة يا جميع. شيء مبين بنسبة إليّ إنّه إستخدام العراب يعتبر غير ضروري من قبل العرب إنفسهم و بتالي، لن أستقتل في سبيل إستكمال لغتي العربية من نحية العراب


----------



## إسكندراني

الإعراب


----------



## WadiH

Abu Fahm said:


> شكرا على كل هذه التعليقات المفيدة يا جميع. شيء مبين بنسبة إليّ إنّه إستخدام العراب يعتبر غير ضروري من قبل العرب إنفسهم و بتالي، لن أستقتل في سبيل إستكمال لغتي العربية من نحية العراب



لعلّك فهمت الأمر بشكل خاطئ
نحن نستخدم الإعراب ونعتبره ضرورياً
لكن وضع علامات الإعراب على كل كلمة قد يبدو متكلفاً
هناك الكثير من علامات الإعراب ينطقها حتى العامة بشكل تلقائي وصحيح مثل تنوين الفتح في التمييز والمفعول المطلق والمفعول لأجله وكلمات مثل (مثلاً) و(أبداً) و(أصلاً) ونحو ذلك
وكذلك الحركات المبنية كما في الفعل الماضي، وإن كان النحاة لا يطلقون عليها مصطلح إعراب
وكذلك بعض الجمل مثل (كيف حالُك) وغيرها
كما أن أغلب الناس يحذفون النون من الأفعال الخمسة بعد أحرف (لم) و)(لن) و(أن) وغير ذلك
ومعظم الناس يجزمون الفعل بعد لا الناهية
فهذا كله يندرج تحت ما تسميه بالإعراب
كما يجب عليك أن تفرق بين تسكين أواخر بعض الكلمات وبين اللحن
فالتسكين ليس خطأً وأحياناً يكون التسكين أفصح وأكثر عروبة كما عند الوقف مثلاً
أما اللحن فلا أحد يحبذه وأنا شخصياً أنزعج كثيراً من اللحن في الكلام
فيمكننا أن نقول أن العربي أو الناطق بالعربية يفضل أن يسمع كلمة مسكونة على أن يسمع كلمة ملحونة
وأود أن أنبّه كذلك أن اللحن لا يعني أن المتحدث لا يهتم بالإعراب بل عادة يجيء اللحن نتيجةً للرغبة بالالتزام بالإعراب مع الجهل بالقاعدة
 وهو ما يسميه اللغويونhyper-correction
كأن يقول أحدهم اشتريت كتابان
لكن عموماً تقل نسبة التسكين عندما يقرأ المرء نصاً كما يفعل قارؤو الأخبار مثلاً


----------



## WadiH

mahaodeh said:


> أظن أنها كانت صعبة منذ فترة طويلة جدا، أذكر إنني قرأت مرة عن رجل دخل على أحد خلفاء بني أمية وأزعجه بلغته السيئة. قبل الإسلام كانت جيدة عند الأعراب وبعض أهل المدن إلا أنه يبدو إن الأمر ساء إلى درجة  أن الأعراب في هذه الأيام لا يتحدثون الفصحى!​


:d

 أين امرؤ القيس والعَذارى *** إذ مال من تحته الْغبيطُ
          استعجم العرب في الْمَوَامِي *** بعدك، واستعرب النبِيط​


----------



## najad

أنا جزائرية وعلي عكس ما هو شائع عنا أجيد اللغة العربية وأحبها كثيرا وأتفق كثيرا مع الاسكندراني فيما قاله إلا في نقطة واحدة  "ولا المغاربة يفهمونني" فعلى العكس تماما نحن نفهم المصريين جيدا فأنا على سبيل المثال  لا الحصر أجيد اللهجة المصرية إلى حد كبير والحق يقال أجدها لهجة " حلوة" لكن أود أن أضيف أن معظم الإعلاميين العرب لا يتحدثون الفصحى عن قصد طلبا للتميز، إذ أنهم لو تحدثوا بالفصحى جميعهم لن يكون بإمكان المتفرج أن يفرق بين مصري وعراقي مثلا . فالمصريون مثلا ما دمنا نتحدث عنهم لا ينطقون الجيم مع أنهم يقدرون على ذلك، لماذا لأن ال g=ج  
هي تميز للمصريين، وحدهم المصريون"وربما السودانيون أيضا" دون العرب جميعا يفعلون ذلكـ. فالمسألة إذن ليست مسألة إجادة للغة العربية وإنما عقدة تميز, والله أعلم


----------



## Masjeen

najad said:


> أنا جزائرية وعلي عكس ما هو شائع عنا أجيد اللغة العربية وأحبها كثيرا وأتفق كثيرا مع الاسكندراني فيما قاله إلا في نقطة واحدة  "ولا المغاربة يفهمونني" فعلى العكس تماما نحن نفهم المصريين جيدا فأنا على سبيل المثال  لا الحصر أجيد اللهجة المصرية إلى حد كبير والحق يقال أجدها لهجة " حلوة"




دخلت المدرسة الابتدائية بعد تحرير الكويت 1990 وكانت الحكومة بالكوبت قد طردت نصف مليون فلسيطني لذا استبدل المدرسيين بمدرسيين من مصر  لم أواجه أي مشكلة في الفهم... لكن في الثانوية  كان هناك مدرس جزائري للغة الفرنسية لم نكن نفهم عليه خصوصا حينما يتكلم بسرعة ويخلط عربيته بالفرنسية فنحن هنا نكف عن الفهم وهو لم يكف عن هذه الطريقة 

على النقيض تماما كنت لا أفهم كلمة واحدة من جدتي لم أبدأ الفهم عليها قبل  سن السادسة عشر
وقبلها كنت أطلب من والدتي دوما الترجمة لأنني بالفعل أعجز عن فهم شيء أما لهجتها في من بادية شمال نجد

أما الفصحى لا أحد  يتكلمها بطلاقة.. قليل هو من يفعل ذلك
إلا إذا كانت لديه ورقة يقرأ منها
لأن الناس لم تعتد على ذلك 
الكتابة بالفصحى أسهل لكن التحدث بها موضوع أخر
الكل يمزجها بالعامية آو يطرز عاميته بالفصحى ليصبغها بالرسيمة


أنا أفضل مزج الفصحى بالعامية هذا يعطيها رونق جميل وشيء من الرسمية
أما الفصحى الكاملة فهذه للسياسيين وصراحة لا أعرف لماذا تليق بهم
ربما  لأنها رسمية جدا​


----------



## إسكندراني

في رأيي يا أبا فهم أنه من اللازم العناية في فهم الفصحى لأنها ما تجمع اللهجات العربية ولكن ليس من اللازم التكلّف في نطقها صحيحة كاملة فحتى عند الحديث الرسمي مقبول دمجها بما ترتاح إليه من العامية المبسّطة وإسقاط ما يحلو لك من مصاعبها


----------



## Abu Fahm

شيء استغرب منه انّ العرب مع إنّهم أهل اللغة ذات اهمية قواعدها و إعرابها فإنّهم قد ضيعوا غرائزهم الأصلية في إستخدامها في حين نجد انّ الكثير من الشعوب العالم كانوا و لا يزال يستخدمون القواعد و الإعراب تشبه العربية ففي لغتي الروسية مثلا لا نستطيع إستخدامها بدون الإعراب الصحيحة


----------



## L.2

أنا كبقية العرب أميل لتسكين أواخر الكلمات لكن هذا لا يعني أننا نغيّب الإعراب تماماً. هناك حالات كثيرة لا تحتمل التسكين فجملة مثل (لقد اشتريتُ كتاباً) ستنطق بضم التاء وفتح الباء ومن يسكن الكلمات الثلاث سيعتبر ذو لغة ركيكة. وكما قال وادي حنيفة هناك فرق بين النحو والصرف. وعموماً فصاحة المذيع لا تقاس فقط بالإعراب بل بمفرداته اللغوية ومخارج حروفه. والأخيره هي الأهم بالنسبة لي​ 


إسكندراني said:


> ربّما لأنّهم يريدون جوّاً ((طبيعيّاً)) أو ربّما إستخفافاً بأهمّيّة الفصحى..


 
لا أعتقد أن الأمر يصل لحد الاستخفاف. هذه القنوات تريد أن تستقطب أكبر عدد من المشاهدين ولذلك هي غالباً ما تستخدم في برامجها الترفيهية والاجتماعية اللغة العامية أو الدراجة بعد أن تستبدل مفرداتها الغارقة في المحلية بأخرى فصيحة. أعتقد انها لغة بيضاء وسهله فقلما تجد برنامج يقدم بلغة عامية خالصة. أما بالنسبة للأخبار والبرامج العلمية والثقافية فأتفق معك انها دمجت الفصيح بالمكسور لكن لا يعني أن ننكر أهميتها فلها فضل كبير في خدمة اللغة العربية وتثقيف العامة
يحكي أبي عن جده انه سافر يوما إلى سوريا في وقت لم يكن هناك أية وسيلة اتصال سوى الرسائل البريدية فكان أن كتب لوالده كتاباً ابتدأه بـ "إلى أبي العزيز" لكن عندما وصل الكتاب لوالده استنكر كلمة "أبي" ولم يفهم معناها. حدث هذا في ثمانينات القرن الهجري الماضي أما اليوم فحتى الأمي والعامي البسيط يعرف الفصحى ويستطيع فهم نشرة الأخبار​ 


> ولا أخفيك سراً أنني لا أحب الفصحى المعاصرة كثيراً (فصحى الجرائد) وأشعر أحياناً بأنها لغة غير عربية أو أقل عروبة من لهجتي المحلية نظراً لاستشراء التعابير والتراكيب الغربية فيها مما يفقدها بلاغة الفصحى القديمة وجمالها


 

الفصحى القديمة أصبحت لغة نخبوية لا تجذب كافة شرائح المجتمع. ولأن هدف الصحف هو مادي فبالتأكيد ستسعى لإرضاء القراء​


----------



## Xence

abu fahm said:
			
		

> شيء استغرب منه انّ العرب مع إنّهم أهل اللغة ذات اهمية قواعدها و إعرابها فإنّهم قد ضيعوا غرائزهم الأصلية في إستخدامها​



وهل امتلكوا ناصيتها يوما حتى يضيّعوها.. وهذا شاعر النيل يعترف على لسانها، في قصيدته المشهورة​: ا

وَلَدتُ   وَلَمّا   لَم   أَجِد   لِعَرائِسي ***** رِجالاً     وَأَكفاءً     وَأَدْتُ     بَناتي​


----------



## إسكندراني

abu fahm said:


> شيء استغرب منه انّ العرب مع إنّهم أهل اللغة ذات اهمية قواعدها و إعرابها فإنّهم قد ضيعوا غرائزهم الأصلية في إستخدامها في حين نجد انّ الكثير من الشعوب العالم كانوا و لا يزال يستخدمون القواعد و الإعراب تشبه العربية ففي لغتي الروسية مثلا لا نستطيع إستخدامها بدون الإعراب الصحيحة


لا توجد لهجة عربية تضيع القواعد ولا الاعراب بالكامل، لكنها قد تغيرها قليلا او تسقط جزء منها. لكن قواعد العاميات ثابتة ايضا فإن أخطأ فيها المرؤ يستغرب المستمع إليه.


----------



## Mahaodeh

l.2 said:


> لا أعتقد أن الأمر يصل لحد الاستخفاف. هذه القنوات تريد أن تستقطب أكبر عدد من المشاهدين ولذلك هي غالباً ما تستخدم في برامجها الترفيهية والاجتماعية اللغة العامية أو الدراجة بعد أن تستبدل مفرداتها الغارقة في المحلية بأخرى فصيحة. أعتقد انها لغة بيضاء وسهله فقلما تجد برنامج يقدم بلغة عامية خالصة.​



لا، بل هي أحيانا استخفاف، نحن لا نتحدث هنا عما يسمى باللغة البيضاء أو "تخفيف" الفصحى بل عن الأخطاء الفادحة التي لا نقولها حتى في العامية. في إحدى القنوات قال المذيع في إعلان مسجّل عن برامج القناة نفسها: لا تفعلَ (بنصب الفعل) كذا بل إفعلَ (بلفظ الهمزة ونصب الفعل) كذا، ثم أعيد الإعلان كل يوم لأسابيع عدة. هذا في رأيي استهتار باللغة واستخفاف بآذان المشاهدين​


l.2 said:


> الفصحى القديمة أصبحت لغة نخبوية لا تجذب كافة شرائح المجتمع. ولأن هدف الصحف هو مادي فبالتأكيد ستسعى لإرضاء القراء​



لا أعتقد أن وادي حنيفة يقصد بالفصحى القديمة أن نقول عن النجوم بأنها "بكل مغار الفتل شدت بيذبل"، بل يقصد التعبيرات الحديثة التي ترجمت ترجمة حرفية عن لغة أخرى فكونت تعبيرات غير طبيعية ولا سلسة في العربية. مثلا أن نقول: تم البدء بأعمال تبليط الشارع من قبل البلدية بدلا من قول: بدأت البلدية بأعمال تبليط الشارع

في الحقيقة، أنا أتفق معه في هذا، فهذه التعبيرات دخيلة وليست سلسة ولا نستخدمها حتى في العامية؛ فما الهدف من استخدامها؟​


----------



## إسكندراني

mahaodeh said:


> وادي حنيفة ...يقصد التعبيرات الحديثة التي ترجمت ترجمة حرفية عن لغة أخرى فكونت تعبيرات غير طبيعية ولا سلسة في العربية.​


أوافقك تماما هنا فغالبية الناس لا يدركون ان عاميتهم احيانا تكون اقرب للفصحى من الإعلام


----------



## clevermizo

abu fahm said:


> شيء استغرب منه انّ العرب مع إنّهم أهل اللغة ذات اهمية قواعدها و إعرابها فإنّهم قد ضيعوا غرائزهم الأصلية في إستخدامها في حين نجد انّ الكثير من الشعوب العالم كانوا و لا يزال يستخدمون القواعد و الإعراب تشبه العربية ففي لغتي الروسية مثلا لا نستطيع إستخدامها بدون الإعراب الصحيحة



لا أعتقد أن هذا شيء "مستغرب" . كل اللغات تتغير عبر القرون وخاصةً باللغة المتكلمة وهذا التغير هو أسرع وأكبر من التغير في الكتابة. الفرق هنا في رأيي إنه العرب حافظوا لغتهم الأصلية في الكتابة مع أن لغتهم المتكلمة تغيرت. بالعكس، في أوروبا، غيروا الناس لغتهم المكتوبة لكي تناسب لغتهم المتكلمة.

يقدر الواحد أن يقول إن الإنكليزية ضيعت قواعدها أيضا لأننا لا نستخدم نحو الإنكليزية القديمة حتى في لغتنا الكتابة. بعد أن ضاع أو تغير هذا النحو، غيرنا اللغة المكتوبة لكي تشبه المتكلمة. 

بالنسبة إلى الموضوع الأصلي، شخصيا لا أتكلم الفصحى جيدا للأسف وهذا يتعلق بالطريقة  التي تعلمت اللغة بها. بدأت أتعلم اللغة باللهجة العامية وبعد ذلك رددت إلى الفصحى في الكتابة والقراءة. عندما أقرأ نصّا أحاول أن أستخدم حركات أواخر الكلمات بشكل صحيح ولكن ما زلت أغلط في بعض الأحيان. وإذا أقرأ بسرعة أجد أنني ألفظ معظم الكلمات ساكنة في أواخرها.


----------



## najad

masjeen said:


> دخلت المدرسة الابتدائية بعد تحرير الكويت 1990 وكانت الحكومة بالكوبت قد طردت نصف مليون فلسيطني لذا استبدل المدرسيين بمدرسيين من مصر  لم أواجه أي مشكلة في الفهم... لكن في الثانوية  كان هناك مدرس جزائري للغة الفرنسية لم نكن نفهم عليه خصوصا حينما يتكلم بسرعة ويخلط عربيته بالفرنسية فنحن هنا نكف عن الفهم وهو لم يكف عن هذه الطريقة
> 
> على النقيض تماما كنت لا أفهم كلمة واحدة من جدتي لم أبدأ الفهم عليها قبل  سن السادسة عشر
> وقبلها كنت أطلب من والدتي دوما الترجمة لأنني بالفعل أعجز عن​


أولا هذا المدرس هو حالة ولا يصح تعميم الجزء على الكل، إذ أنه لا يمثل الجميع كما لا أفعل أنا. ثانيا هذا المدرس هو مدرس للغة الفرنسية وبالتالي من الطبيعي جدا أن يخلط  الفرنسية بالعربية، وإذا كنت تريد الحقيقة لقد كان هذا المدرس متساهلا بعض الشئ إذ من المفروض أن يتحدث بالفرنسية دون العربية كي يعودكم عليها
من جهة أخرى أنتم المشارقة لا تجيدون الفرنسية وهذا يصعب الأمر عليكم بعض الشئ.
أضف إلى ذلك -وأستشف ذلك من كلامك- أنك لم تفهم المدرس الجزائري وفهمت المصريين ليس لأن المصريين يجيدون الفصحى والجزائري لا وإنما لأن لهجتهم العامية قريبة من لهجتكم والمدرسون المصريون يستعملون العامية أثناء التدريس - للأمانة لم أزر يوما مصر ولا مدارسها ولكني أستدل على ذلك من الإعلام: الأخبار، الأفلام، ...- بدليل أنك لم تفهم جدتك أيضا مع أنها من نجد وليست من الجزائر ولا تتحدث الفرنسية حتى يصعب عليك فهمها
والله أعلم


----------



## najad

masjeen said:


> *دخلت المدرسة الابتدائية بعد تحرير الكويت 1990 وكانت الحكومة بالكوبت قد  طردت نصف مليون فلسيطني لذا استبدل المدرسيين بمدرسيين من مصر  لم أواجه أي  مشكلة في الفهم... لكن في الثانوية  كان هناك مدرس جزائري للغة الفرنسية  لم نكن نفهم عليه خصوصا حينما يتكلم بسرعة ويخلط عربيته بالفرنسية فنحن هنا  نكف عن الفهم وهو لم يكف عن هذه الطريقة
> 
> على النقيض تماما كنت لا أفهم كلمة واحدة من جدتي لم أبدأ الفهم عليها قبل  سن السادسة عشر* *
> وقبلها كنت أطلب من والدتي دوما الترجمة لأنني بالفعل أعجز عن*
> ​



أولا هذا المدرس هو حالة ولا يصح تعميم الجزء على الكل، إذ أنه لا يمثل  الجميع كما لا أفعل أنا. ثانيا هذا المدرس هو مدرس للغة الفرنسية وبالتالي  من الطبيعي جدا أن يخلط  الفرنسية بالعربية، وإذا كنت تريد الحقيقة لقد كان  هذا المدرس متساهلا بعض الشئ إذ من المفروض أن يتحدث بالفرنسية دون  العربية كي يعودكم عليها
من جهة أخرى أنتم المشارقة لا تجيدون الفرنسية وهذا يصعب الأمر عليكم بعض الشئ.
أضف إلى ذلك -وأستشف ذلك من كلامك- أنك لم تفهم المدرس الجزائري وفهمت  المصريين ليس لأن المصريين يجيدون الفصحى والجزائري لا وإنما لأن لهجتهم  العامية قريبة من لهجتكم والمدرسون المصريون يستعملون العامية أثناء  التدريس - للأمانة لم أزر يوما مصر ولا مدارسها ولكني أستدل على ذلك من  الإعلام: الأخبار، الأفلام، ...- بدليل أنك لم تفهم جدتك أيضا مع أنها من  نجد وليست من الجزائر ولا تتحدث الفرنسية حتى يصعب عليك فهمها
والله أعلم


----------



## WadiH

abu fahm said:


> شيء استغرب منه انّ العرب مع إنّهم أهل اللغة ذات اهمية قواعدها و إعرابها فإنّهم قد ضيعوا غرائزهم الأصلية في إستخدامها في حين نجد انّ الكثير من الشعوب العالم كانوا و لا يزال يستخدمون القواعد و الإعراب تشبه العربية ففي لغتي الروسية مثلا لا نستطيع إستخدامها بدون الإعراب الصحيحة




كل لغة تتطور وتتغير بطريقتها الخاصة
فبعض اللغات المعربة (إن صح التعبير) فقدت الإعراب، كالعربية واللاتينية
وبعضها احتفظ به كالروسية ولغات أخرى
وأخال اللغة الروسية قد فقدت أو اكتسبت صفات في نحوها وصرفها مع الزمن غير علامات الإعراب​


xence said:


> وهل امتلكوا ناصيتها يوما حتى يضيّعوها.. وهذا شاعر النيل يعترف على لسانها، في قصيدته المشهورة​: ا
> 
> وَلَدتُ   وَلَمّا   لَم   أَجِد   لِعَرائِسي ***** رِجالاً     وَأَكفاءً     وَأَدْتُ     بَناتي​



لا شك أن كلام كثيرٍ من العرب كان معرباً في يوم من الأيام وإلاّ لما اهتم النحاة بالإعراب هذا الاهتمام إذْ لا حاجة لهم بفرض نظام نحوي لم يكن موجوداً في الأصل​


mahaodeh said:


> لا، بل هي أحيانا استخفاف، نحن لا نتحدث هنا عما يسمى باللغة البيضاء أو "تخفيف" الفصحى بل عن الأخطاء الفادحة التي لا نقولها حتى في العامية. في إحدى القنوات قال المذيع في إعلان مسجّل عن برامج القناة نفسها: لا تفعلَ (بنصب الفعل) كذا بل إفعلَ (بلفظ الهمزة ونصب الفعل) كذا، ثم أعيد الإعلان كل يوم لأسابيع عدة. هذا في رأيي استهتار باللغة واستخفاف بآذان المشاهدين​
> في رأيي أن هذا النوع من الخطأ ليس شائعاً
> أكثر الأخطاء شيوعاً في نظري يكون في إعراب الأسماء من فاعل ومفعول به واسم إنّ وخبرها، خصوصاً عند حصول التقديم والتأخير وفي الجمل المعقدة
> أما إعراب الأفعال فأظنّ أن معظم الناس لديهم سليقة جيدة فيها
> 
> لا أعتقد أن وادي حنيفة يقصد بالفصحى القديمة أن نقول عن النجوم بأنها "بكل مغار الفتل شدت بيذبل"، بل يقصد التعبيرات الحديثة التي ترجمت ترجمة حرفية عن لغة أخرى فكونت تعبيرات غير طبيعية ولا سلسة في العربية. مثلا أن نقول: تم البدء بأعمال تبليط الشارع من قبل البلدية بدلا من قول: بدأت البلدية بأعمال تبليط الشارع
> 
> في الحقيقة، أنا أتفق معه في هذا، فهذه التعبيرات دخيلة وليست سلسة ولا نستخدمها حتى في العامية؛ فما الهدف من استخدامها؟​



نعم هذا كان قصدي
ومن أسباب استشراء هذه التعابير هو أن الجرائد تأخذ أخبارها من وكالات الأنباء
وهذه الوكالات في معظمها أجنبية ولذلك هي بحاجة إلى ترجمة
والمترجم المسكين يريد أن ينجز عمله أولاً بأول فليس في مقدوره أن يتفكّر في كل جملة كيف يكتبها بطريقة عربية فصيحة
فالترجمة إذاً أسهل وأجدى من الناحية الاقتصادية
والأمر الآخر طبعاً أن النخب في كثير من البلاد العربية تتلقى تعليمها العالي بالإنقليزية أو الفرنسية
أن تكون أكثر قراءاتها بتلك اللغتين
وبالتالي فهي لا تملك المخزون الكافي من التعابير والتراكيب العربية
وهذا أمر عانيت منه بنفسي
فإذاً ليس صحيحاً أن (الفصحى القديمة) كما أسميتها هي لغة نخبوية بل إن الفصحى المعاصرة شكّلتها النخب ثم أوصلتها بعد ذلك إلى عامة الناس
وعموماً لا ضير من استعارة التعابير من اللغات الأخرى لكن في حدود المعقول وليس كالمثال الذي أوردته مها، وليس من المنطق أن نطالب بجعل فصحى القرن الحادي والعشرين كفصحى القرن الحادي عشر لكني أحب أن أسترشد بالفصحى القديمة وأتعلم منها التعبير الموجز والكلام الجامع المانع
​


----------



## L.2

mahaodeh said:


> لا، بل هي أحيانا استخفاف​


 
ربما أسأت فهمي. كان تعليقي رداً على قول اسكندراني أن القنوات الترفيهية لا تشترط جودة العربية لأنها تريد جواً طبيعياً أو استخفافاَ بها. فقلت أن استخدام العامية أو اللهجة البيضاء في البرامج الترفيهية لا يعني بالضرورة استخفافاَ بالفصحى. لأنها برامج ترفيهية بالأساس
مثالك طريف. ولو أن المذيع سكن أواخر الكلمات لكان أفضل له و أستر. صحيح التسكين تغطية للجهل لكن يبدو خياراً مقبولاً وهو أفضل من اللحن
رأيت مره مذيع وهو ممن لهجتهم الأم تستبدل الثاء سيناً والذال زيناً يحاول الحديث بالفصحى بلفظ صحيح لكن من شدة خوفه من الوقوع في الخطأ عمم اللفظ فكان يزل أحيانا ويقول ثماء بدلا سماء أو رذ بدلا من رز​


----------



## Xence

wadi hanifa said:
			
		

> لا شك أن كلام كثيرٍ من العرب كان معرباً في يوم من الأيام وإلاّ لما اهتم النحاة بالإعراب هذا الاهتمام إذْ لا حاجة لهم بفرض نظام نحوي لم يكن موجوداً في الأصل​



ملاحظتي كانت تخص المتأخرين من الناطقين بالعربية، وذلك كتعقيب على تساؤل أبي فهم.. أما حال المتقدمين فذلك حديث ذو شجون، لا أعتقد أنه يمكننا الوصول فيه إلى نتيجة تذكر على صفحات منتدى كهذا
ومهما يكن، فالدراسات التي عنيت بتاريخ النحو العربي على سبيل المثال تكاد تجمع على غموض نشأته وحيثيات بروزه.. وحتى إن سلّمنا بالروايات التي تنسب لأبي الأسود الدؤلي قصب السبق بهذا الصدد، مبررة عمله (أي وضع النقط والحركات على حروف المصحف) بظهور "اللحن"، فإن ذلك لن يعدو أن يكون مجرد تقديم للغة القرآن باعتبارها نموذجا يحتذى به، لكنه لا يحل المشكلة.. اللهم إلا إذا اظطررنا أن نسلّم كذلك بأن لهجة قبيلة قريش هي الفصحى التي نتحدث عنها، وهذا ليس مقطوعا به إلى حد الساعة​


----------



## WadiH

xence said:


> أما حال المتقدمين فذلك حديث ذو شجون، لا أعتقد أنه يمكننا الوصول فيه إلى نتيجة تذكر على صفحات منتدى كهذا
> ومهما يكن، فالدراسات التي عنيت بتاريخ النحو العربي على سبيل المثال تكاد تجمع على غموض نشأته وحيثيات بروزه.. وحتى إن سلّمنا بالروايات التي تنسب لأبي الأسود الدؤلي قصب السبق بهذا الصدد، مبررة عمله (أي وضع النقط والحركات على حروف المصحف) بظهور "اللحن"، فإن ذلك لن يعدو أن يكون مجرد تقديم للغة القرآن باعتبارها نموذجا يحتذى به، لكنه لا يحل المشكلة.. اللهم إلا إذا اظطررنا أن نسلّم كذلك بأن لهجة قبيلة قريش هي الفصحى التي نتحدث عنها، وهذا ليس مقطوعا به إلى حد الساعة​



المعذرة لكني لم أفهم ما تودّ قوله هنا
ولم أفهم علاقته بما اقتبسته من كلامي
​


----------



## Xence

أهلا وادي
لقد فهمت من كلامك ربطا بين ظهور النحو ووجود كلام معرب عند العرب، أو بعضهم على الأقل، فأنت تطرح سؤالا حول جدوى الاهتمام بنظام نحوي إذا لم تكن هناك لغة معربة مسبقا، أليس كذلك؟ ا​


----------



## WadiH

xence said:


> أهلا وادي
> لقد فهمت من كلامك ربطا بين ظهور النحو ووجود كلام معرب عند العرب، أو بعضهم على الأقل، فأنت تطرح سؤالا حول جدوى الاهتمام بنظام نحوي إذا لم تكن هناك لغة معربة مسبقا، أليس كذلك؟ ا​



الإعراب لا يفسر ظهور النحو طبعاً
(السبب في ظهور النحو هو الإسلام وليس الإعراب )
وأنا لا يعنيني هنا الباعثُ على ظهور النحو
ما يهمني هنا هو ما أخبرنا عنه هذا النحو عندما ظهر
ومن الأمور الكثيرة التي خلص إليها هذا النحو أن العرب (أو قسم منهم) كان يغير في أواخر بعض الكلمات حسب وظيفتها في الجملة أو ما شابه
وعندما يخبرني أولئك النحويون بذلك فأنا أصدقهم
مثلما أصدق أخبارهم في تصريف الأفعال والأسماء وفي وصف الأصوات وفي معاني المفردات وغير ذلك
فلو لم يكن هناك إعراب لما تطرقوا إليه
فلا مبرر هنا إذاَ لأن آخذ ببعض الكتاب وأكفر ببعض
خصوصاً أن لدينا كماً كبيراً من الشعر الذي لا تستقيم قراءته بدون هذا الافتراض
وإنكار هذا في رأيي يتطلب الإيمان بنظرية مؤامرة عريضة مفادها أن هناك ثلة من النحويين والرواة اخترعوا شيئاً اسمه الإعراب وأقحموه في كلام العرب وكأن الإعراب شيء خارق للعادة أو يصعب تصديقه مع أنه موجود في لغات سامية أخرى كالأكادية وفي لغات غير سامية كاللاتبينية بل وفي لغات معاصرة كالروسية والتشيكية وغيرها
بل توجد حالة منه في الإنقليزية في ضمير الجمع المتكلم وضمير الجمع الغائب
وكأن اختفاء هذا النظام مستحيل مع أنه سبق أن اختفى في اللاتينية بظهور العاميات التي تطورت منها اللغات الرومانسية
أعرف طبعاً أن هناك أدبيات قديمة شككت في وجود الإعراب أو قالت من باب التنطع أنه لا إثبات قعطياً على وجوده
لكن هذه النظريات حسب علمي قد صارت (دقة قديمة) كما يقول المصريون وأنا شخصياً لا أقتنع بها نظراً لما ذكرته أعلاه​


----------



## Xence

Xence said:
			
		

> أما حال المتقدمين فذلك حديث ذو شجون، لا أعتقد أنه يمكننا الوصول فيه إلى نتيجة تذكر على صفحات منتدى كهذا​


----------



## rayloom

الحمد لله أني لا أخطئ في الإعراب عندما أتحدث بالفصحى. ولكن لهذا أسبابه، فمُذْ كنت صغيرا وأنا من المتعصبين للفصحى. في المدرسة اشتركت في كل ناد عني بها. أندية الخطابة والشعر والكتابة، وكنت مقدما في الإذاعة المدرسية.
وطبعا كان لأفلام الكرتون ما لها من تأثير 
كانت الفصحى هاجسي حتى أني بعد المرحلة المدرسية هممت بالتخصص فيها.

عموما، لم أعد بهذا التعصب للفصحى، بل أرى أن العاميات بنات الفصحى، وهي حتما تزيد ثقافتنا العربية غنى وجمالا. فصرت من المطالبين ببقائها!

وجوابا على استفسارك، لا أجد تفسيرا لظاهرة اختفاء كثير من مظاهر الإعراب في العربية. والأمر مماثل في اللغات السامية الأخرى والتي كانت كلها في يوم من الأيام لغات معربة. ثم ما لبث الإعراب فيها يختفي شيئا فشيئا حتى صارت كالعاميات العربية.
وأذكر أني قرأت بحثا بهذا الخصوص، يحاول فيه الباحث معرفة أسباب اختفاء الإعراب في العاميات العربية. الصراحة أني لم أقتنع بأي شيء ساقه!
​


----------



## Abu Fahm

يمكنني سؤالك يا رايلوم ما هي جنسيتك العربية؟


----------



## rayloom

Abu Fahm said:


> يمكنني سؤالك يا رايلوم ما هي جنسيتك العربية؟



سعودي من الحجاز


----------



## Abu Fahm

كنت أعتقد كذا ولكن لست متأكدا


----------



## WadiH

xence said:


>



أدري أنك لا تريد الخوض في الموضوع
لكن كان علي أن أبيّن وجهة نظري التي وصلت إليك بشكل خاطئ


----------

